# Anyone feeling generous? PIF needed



## Khutso (7/4/18)

Just got me a regulated squonk, with a 8ml tank (awesome!!) and a dual coil Radar RDA (still yet to learn to build coils but I'll learn soon enough).

Would really appreciate some juice and coil, or either of the two. But I need the juice more. 

Hoping to get lucky!



Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/4/18)

Hi Khutso from where are you maybe i can help with some juices


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/4/18)

Perhaps some coils for the rda aswell


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Hi Khutso from where are you maybe i can help with some juices


Hey Kittyvr1, I'm in the East Rand, in Benoni. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/4/18)

Well its not so far im in elsburg if you like you are more welcome to come and pic upjuice and some coils. O yes with nic or without?


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Well its not so far im in elsburg if you like you are more welcome to come and pic upjuice and some coils. O yes with nic or without?


Yay! That's lovely. You're a godsent. 

With nic please. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

Khutso said:


> Yay! That's lovely. You're a godsent.
> 
> With nic please.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/4/18)

Okay here are my phone no so i can whatsapp you. For making arrangementsbto get some juices and coils. Glad i could help someone in need. Vape on and keep strong. Vape love.
0615014147

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Okay here are my phone no so i can whatsapp you. For making arrangementsbto get some juices and coils. Glad i could help someone in need. Vape on and keep strong. Vape love.
> 0615014147


I'll hit you up on WhatsApp soon. Have a great morning so long 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas Jones (7/4/18)

Khutso said:


> Just got me a regulated squonk, with a 8ml tank (awesome!!) and a dual coil Radar RDA (still yet to learn to build coils but I'll learn soon enough).
> 
> Would really appreciate some juice and coil, or either of the two. But I need the juice more.
> 
> ...



Hey @Khutso Not sure how your cash flow is or if your mobile. But I also Recently got A Gbox about 2 weeks ago. Have a look at Vapeking stoneridge, I picked up 10 Premade tiger coils for R25 and a pack of Flash wick cotton for R50, And I am very Happy with it. The flavour is amazing in the Radar, (Well For me That is). 
I know they had juice on special for as little as R50 but not sure if any was left at there store... But at the very least for under R100 you can get lots of cotton and 10 coils.. 
Hope this helps..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hey @Khutso Not sure how your cash flow is or if your mobile. But I also Recently got A Gbox about 2 weeks ago. Have a look at Vapeking stoneridge, I picked up 10 Premade tiger coils for R25 and a pack of Flash wick cotton for R50, And I am very Happy with it. The flavour is amazing in the Radar, (Well For me That is).
> I know they had juice on special for as little as R50 but not sure if any was left at there store... But at the very least for under R100 you can get lots of cotton and 10 coils..
> Hope this helps..


I'll definitely look em up. Thanks. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/4/18)

hi, can i suggest you sell that tank you offered on another thread, then use the cash to get some DIY stuff, this is much much cheaper than commercial juices, you can save a fortune

just a thought

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, can i suggest you sell that tank you offered on another thread, then use the cash to get some DIY stuff, this is much much cheaper than commercial juices, you can save a fortune
> 
> just a thought


Thanks for the suggestion. 

I'll start researching more on that. This could turn out to be the best solution for the long term. 

Keep well. 



Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/4/18)

Khutso said:


> Just got me a regulated squonk, with a 8ml tank (awesome!!) and a dual coil Radar RDA (still yet to learn to build coils but I'll learn soon enough).
> 
> Would really appreciate some juice and coil, or either of the two. But I need the juice more.
> 
> ...


This is like financing a new car, you go through with it but completely forget and ignore the fact that you need to pay insurance and your petrol aswell to run the car.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> This is like financing a new car, you go through with it but completely forget and ignore the fact that you need to pay insurance and your petrol aswell to run the car.


Lol, good way of putting it. Well, thing is the kit was a bargain so I just had to cop it. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyjvr1 (8/4/18)

Welll im sitting with his juices and coils, he couldnt pick it up yesterday, now im waiting to see when he can pick it up. Thou he said on whatapp but i just want to let any one know. Just to keep my side clean. So if he picks it up i will post it here. Goodday vapers. Stay strong and vape on. Vape love to all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Muchis (8/4/18)

I can help with juice and coils. I'm based in Melrose. pm me 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (8/4/18)

His from benoni and will be in wits during the week hope @Khutso replies


----------



## kittyjvr1 (9/4/18)

What a nice guy @Khutso. Met him just now pic up his coils and juices. Glad i could help enjoy buddy. Vape on and stay strong. Vape love.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

Give @kittyjvr1 a bells for helping out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Khutso (9/4/18)

kittyjvr1 said:


> What a nice guy @Khutso. Met him just now pic up his coils and juices. Glad i could help enjoy buddy. Vape on and stay strong. Vape love.


Thanks A LOT! 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/4/18)

Kudos to you @kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/18)

Feeling a bit nostalgic today. My Smok Alien (first mod) and Serpent SMM (first RTA) is getting ready to be PIFed to a smoking friend of mine here in Port Elizabeth. The Smok served me well on the road to kicking the smoking habit - over 10,000 puffs. Hope this it will continue to do the same for my friend. 

Paired with a bottle of Crème, there is no way that this will not work 















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------

